

The Oddball U.S. Privacy Law That's Keeping Netflix Away from Facebook - grellas
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-the-oddball-u.s.-privacy-law-thats-keeping-netflix-away-from-facebook/

======
ben1040
Relevant:
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9078938/Blockbuster_s...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9078938/Blockbuster_sued_over_Facebook_Beacon_information_sharing?taxonomyId=146&taxonomyName=standards_and_legal_issues)

Blockbuster got sued for automatically publishing people's Blockbuster
activity to their Facebook news feeds, via the ill-fated Facebook Beacon
service.

------
technogeek00
So what is the difference between publishing what I watch instantly on netflix
to a service vs. hulu automatically displaying my recently watched history to
the public? they both are tv shows and movies, but how does hulu get away with
it?

~~~
chronomex
I suspect it has to do with the exchange of money. Are you paying for Hulu?

------
fjarlq
Man, don't you just hate those oddball privacy laws?

